# Flat roof ceiling insulation



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Why not incorporate some rigid foam on the roof deck prior to setting the membrane? 

This will help keep the T&G warm and raise the dew point.


----------



## arcamm (May 9, 2015)

I wish I had, but it's built and now I have to deal with what's here.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Rigid foam can't be added on top? Are there some intersection points that can't be changed?


----------



## arcamm (May 9, 2015)

Well, I could if I was willing to redo the roof.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Pretty house.

Some guys don't like OC foam in roof assemblies. If the ceiling is otherwise airtight, it should be fine.


----------



## arcamm (May 9, 2015)

Thanks.

My thinking is that it will allow the foam to dry out to the inside of the house since the roof top is water tight. But I'm barely an internet expert. If you know a better way, I'm all ears. And appreciative.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Foam works well. It will work out just fine for you. 

Make sure you get a good contractor and you will be good.


----------

